# Hawaiian Koa Fountain Pen



## BarbS (Jan 11, 2013)

We had two days of above freezing weather here, and now it's back down into the deep freeze, with daily highs of 20º, so I used those two days for a few turning projects. Among them, this new Fountain Pen in Hawaiian Koa I had traded from Roy Milsaps in Georgia, bless his heart. He was one of my earliest wood trades, and he was so generous I felt guilty, but I'm making fairly good use of it all!
[attachment=16089]
[attachment=16090]


----------



## drycreek (Jan 11, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice!! What are the componants? I know its not a Statesman, but it looks very similar.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice Barb -- is that the Pristina kit from Timberbits?


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice pen - great lines 
JIM R


----------



## BarbS (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Yes, it is the Pristina from Timberbits, a very classy kit for the price. I also did one other for a daughter-in-law for Christmas: 
[attachment=16091]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow  Really nice looking pens Barb. Very classy.


----------

